

Voice controlled mouse for those with mobility problems - spamtech
http://spamtech.co.uk/software/voice-mouse-for-mac-os-x/
Software that allows you to control the mouse using your voice. A perfect companion for those with mobility issues.<p>It's a work in progress and makes use of Applescript, python and C++
======
spamtech
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated :)

